# The Cursed Ship - 2012 - Belgium



## Halloweengroep (Feb 11, 2012)

_

We had over 1800 visitors on one evening in our haunt in Belgium! Here are some pictures including the entrance, pirate bar, .....
And last bot not least or preshow video!

Reactions!?














































Queue line video:
_
http://www.halloweengroep.be/spookhuizen/the-cursed-ship-2012/video/


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Great job!! Your entrance facade looks fantastic!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very nice, did you insipre others in your area to do something next year?


----------



## Halloweengroep (Feb 11, 2012)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> very nice, did you insipre others in your area to do something next year?


We hope so!  Altough a lot of people decorate their houses, its getting a tradition in Belgium!


----------



## Halloweengroep (Feb 11, 2012)

Halloweengroep at your service! With the visitorcounter on 1830!









The scroll from the preshow video!









Lost at Sea from Spectral Illusions worked really well! But the scare has to be close to the visitors we learned '-_-

That was it!  See yah next year!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay for you! Great job of making Halloween fun in Belgium!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Wonderful! There couldn't be a better Haloween representative in all of Belgium! I hope it catches on!


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

That's really cool. Glad to see the Halloween spirit alive in Belgium.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Um...is there anyway you could give an English translation to the video? Otherwise, this is a very awesome haunt!


----------



## Halloweengroep (Feb 11, 2012)

Translation of the preshow video:

It all happened in 1732 when Captain Brownbeard found a treasure map on beach,
immediately left his ship and departed in haste sailing from ocean to ocean.
After 5 years of searching, he found the island and immediately went in search of the large lake in the middle of the island
because there would be the buried treasure. After days of searching and searching they found the coffin. The captain broke with his dagger the
open casket, to his great surprise, they found no treasure, the coffin was empty. Only a scroll on the bottom of the chest that says:

"He who opens this chest"
"Will not find any treasure."
"But will be cursed.
"He will be 100 years sailing in the fog, unless a mortal his ship visits."

So enter the ship and break the curse, because before you know it, captain and crew drink your blood.


Translation is not very good: Google Translate.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Its enough to at least get the gist of what was being said. Thanks so much!


----------



## Halloweengroep (Feb 11, 2012)

There is even more!

http://www.rtv.be/artikels/nieuws/2012110109260882_halloween-kent-steeds-meer-succes

A local TV station came over to film The Cursed Ship! Watch it from 00:55 to 01:22.

The day of the event we were in the newspaper! If you want to know what is in there or certain sentences => Google Translate


----------



## Halloweengroep (Feb 11, 2012)

Does anybody have the experience to get some sponsors for jackets? We want each member of the team wearing a jacket of Halloweengroep during our event. (And other events)


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow! Looks great!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome haunt! I love the ghoul reading the book, and the sea grass in the last picture. A lot of great details in the setup. Good eye for detail. Are the crew a group of actors?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome. . . .1800 visitors, wow! Very cool.


----------



## Halloweengroep (Feb 11, 2012)

scareme said:


> Awesome haunt! I love the ghoul reading the book, and the sea grass in the last picture. A lot of great details in the setup. Good eye for detail. Are the crew a group of actors?


No they are all volunteers who love to do it!  Thank you!


----------

